# Alpaca Sick



## Leffingwell (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi, I am new to this website and honestly to forums and threads.. but I have a sick alpaca and I am desperate.

I have had alpacas for about a year now (five females, now four). We lost one December 20, 2019 due to liver flukes. Tonight we found another one looking weak and not wanting to eat. She looks more stable then Stormy (the one we lost) did when she died, but now I am extremely scared to lose another one. 

Please note we feed/trim hooves/deworm on a regular schedule. We also have sheep and chickens. Our animals are loved and taken care of. 

I am wondering if anyone has any research into liver flukes or if this is only due to the wet weather we have been having. 

We have treated with ivermectin plus and antibiotics. I found some information about *Eperythrozoon or Mycoplasma haemolama. Has anyone else seen or have has an issue with this? *

ANY ADVICE WOULD BE GREAT.   Thank you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi Leffingwell and welcome.  Sorry it's a sick critter that brought you to us.  I will say right up front that I know nothing about alpacas.  But, my guess would be that if your animals are together in the same area that the one that is ill now may very well have liver flukes also.  Have you dewormed them since you lost the first one?

There are a couple of folks here that have camelids.  Perhaps they can give you some ideas. 

@secuno @Bruce


----------



## Leffingwell (Jan 15, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hi Leffingwell and welcome.  Sorry it's a sick critter that brought you to us.  I will say right up front that I know nothing about alpacas.  But, my guess would be that if your animals are together in the same area that the one that is ill now may very well have liver flukes also.  Have you dewormed them since you lost the first one?
> 
> There are a couple of folks here that have camelids.  Perhaps they can give you some ideas.
> 
> @secuno @Bruce




Thank you for your kind words, Yes, we have treated all of the animals. But if they were contaminated last summer then there is really nothing *that we know of* we can do. BUT IF ANYONE KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT THIS or has seen it before, any information would be great.

Thank you again.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 22, 2020)

Leffingwell said:


> Hi, I am new to this website and honestly to forums and threads.. but I have a sick alpaca and I am desperate.
> 
> I have had alpacas for about a year now (five females, now four). We lost one December 20, 2019 due to liver flukes. Tonight we found another one looking weak and not wanting to eat. She looks more stable then Stormy (the one we lost) did when she died, but now I am extremely scared to lose another one.
> 
> ...


I actually found a link specifically for that issue : http://www.morningmoonalpacas.com/articles/135/morning-moon-alpacas-mycoplasma-haemolamae-in-alpacas - Please get back to me for the results.. Thank you...


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 23, 2020)

Leffingwell said:


> Hi, I am new to this website and honestly to forums and threads.. but I have a sick alpaca and I am desperate.
> 
> I have had alpacas for about a year now (five females, now four). We lost one December 20, 2019 due to liver flukes. Tonight we found another one looking weak and not wanting to eat. She looks more stable then Stormy (the one we lost) did when she died, but now I am extremely scared to lose another one.
> 
> ...


You mentioned about liver flukes, Our pets (3 in total) Actually died by the same sickness, I hope that's not contagious


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 24, 2020)

I hope I can get some news about the alpaca. I hope she's doing fine.


----------

